# Romex connectors



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

I've somewhat recently moved from the west to the east coast. Everyone here uses the plastic snap in connectors. I despise these things. Im used to 4040s, and no wholesaler here even has them. I get blank stares and fisher price connectors.. Ill have a box of L16s then. 

The first electrician I ever apprenticed under swore by the 2 screw/lockring type of connector despite being more expensive. Ive done mostly commercial and industrial the past 8 years so I like the metal parts. Bias maybe. Is this plastic stuff the norm? What do you guys use?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

4040s 

in a pinch, L16s but they are not approved for loomex. 

Those grey plastic pieces of **** can stay in the box. 
The Arlington black ones work very well in some very limited instances,


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wcord said:


> in a pinch, L16s but they are not approved for loomex.


Huh ??





ABB L-16 | L16 3/8" LOOMEX/BX CONNECTOR | Rexel Atlantic


We've got L16 3/8" LOOMEX/BX CONNECTOR at wholesale prices at Rexel Atlantic - Register Now!




atlantic.rexel.ca


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Not a plastic fan either. Removed lots, what a pain.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Unless they don’t snap in, Arlingtons on every box.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The plastic connectors work fine, only really need some edge protection on the KO, not like people will be repelling from the romex.


----------



## Rainwater01 (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the two screw connectors for breaker boxes because you can adjust the cable in and out. I like the plastic ones for pancake boxes and feeding a new circuit into an existing panel because it’s lower profile and quicker. I like the 2 screw type for boxes that I’m running two cables through the same hole and plastic if it’s just one cable in the hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rainwater01 said:


> I like the two screw connectors for breaker boxes because you can adjust the cable in and out. I like the plastic ones for pancake boxes and feeding a new circuit into an existing panel because it’s lower profile and quicker. I like the 2 screw type for boxes that I’m running two cables through the same hole and plastic if it’s just one cable in the hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 2 screw type are only listed for 1 nm cable. Arlington’s black push in plastic is listed for multiple cables.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Huh ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's new to me!
Oh well. Have to get with the times lol
The L16s used to have a rather pronounced tip, on the clamp portion, which would dig into the NMD. Perfect for catching the groove on AC90.
I noticed they now are rather flat.


----------



## Rainwater01 (Oct 6, 2015)

backstay said:


> I think the 2 screw type are only listed for 1 nm cable. Arlington’s black push in plastic is listed for multiple cables.





https://rexel-cdn.com/Products/.pdf?i=31C890F7-435F-4A5D-BEA7-3487864D48F7



This is the type I’m talking about. It’s rated for 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainwater01 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rainwater01 said:


> https://rexel-cdn.com/Products/.pdf?i=31C890F7-435F-4A5D-BEA7-3487864D48F7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s funny. Lots of spec sheets say 2 or 3 conductor but you have to look harder to find where they say multiple 2 or 3 conductor cables.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkadelicfred (Jan 30, 2019)

You guys talking about these? This is pretty well the only thing anyone uses in my neck of the woods.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Funkadelicfred said:


> View attachment 158952
> You guys talking about these? This is pretty well the only thing anyone uses in my neck of the woods.


Yes.

I use them sometimes but prefer 4040’s. Wholesalers here carry both. HD sells 4040’s in a plastic box of 100.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Funkadelicfred said:


> View attachment 158952
> You guys talking about these? This is pretty well the only thing anyone uses in my neck of the woods.


I use these.


----------



## mywire (Oct 14, 2021)

frankendodge said:


> I've somewhat recently moved from the west to the east coast. Everyone here uses the plastic snap in connectors. I despise these things. Im used to 4040s, and no wholesaler here even has them. I get blank stares and fisher price connectors.. Ill have a box of L16s then.
> 
> The first electrician I ever apprenticed under swore by the 2 screw/lockring type of connector despite being more expensive. Ive done mostly commercial and industrial the past 8 years so I like the metal parts. Bias maybe. Is this plastic stuff the norm? What do you guys use?


Are you talking about connectors like wago? I've used them and like them.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I learned / was trained using L-16s until they were not approved for use with NMD90. Then switched to plastic, first the old 3360 connectors then to the 4004's. Once they came out with the other L-16 option that was approved for NMD90 I never switched back. While I prefer metal, I find the 4040's are just junk and scream DIY for some reason (like metal box offsets) to me. I keep a good supply of 808s (2-screw metal) in various sizes, but generally stay with the 4004s.

Cheers
John


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Navyguy said:


> I learned / was trained using L-16s until they were not approved for use with NMD90. Then switched to plastic, first the old 3360 connectors then to the 4004's. Once they came out with the other L-16 option that was approved for NMD90 I never switched back. While I prefer metal, I find the 4040's are just junk and scream DIY for some reason (like metal box offsets) to me. I keep a good supply of 808s (2-screw metal) in various sizes, but generally stay with the 4004s.
> 
> Cheers
> John


So @wcord was right !
I never really used much Loomex for years (Industrial). Thought the L16s were always NMD/AC


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

backstay said:


> I use these.
> View attachment 158953


I alternate between these and the 2 screw clamps, depending on the job.

I HATE any other sort of plastic connector.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

emtnut said:


> So @wcord was right !
> I never really used much Loomex for years (Industrial). Thought the L16s were always NMD/AC


Yep, you youngins don't know how much stuff has changed over the years lol


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

backstay said:


> I use these.
> View attachment 158953


Some guys call them black assholes🙃


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

Yea those grey things. Glad to hear I'm not the only one who hates them. I find them all the time cracked or with the tab broken out. I break one or two a panel change myself getting them apart. The ones that sit in a hot furnace room for 10 years tend to fall apart. Yesterday the wholesaler told us they have no #12 RW of any kind.. because of the global plastic shortage. Too many plastic connectors using it all up? 

I get the hate for 4040s. Putting them in with
out bending them can be an art. I've seen plenty of them clamped to the wire just outside the KO as well. But they are reusable mostly, they will hold a 10-3.. even an 8-3. Even L16s wont do that without some hack modification.
That said I used up a box of them on this job. They worked great. Just felt like overkill.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wcord said:


> Yep, you *youngins* don't know how much stuff has changed over the years lol


LOL, flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rainwater01 said:


> https://rexel-cdn.com/Products/.pdf?i=31C890F7-435F-4A5D-BEA7-3487864D48F7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


flat slot screws


----------



## Matt Hermanson (Jul 18, 2009)

frankendodge said:


> I've somewhat recently moved from the west to the east coast. Everyone here uses the plastic snap in connectors. I despise these things. Im used to 4040s, and no wholesaler here even has them. I get blank stares and fisher price connectors.. Ill have a box of L16s then.
> 
> The first electrician I ever apprenticed under swore by the 2 screw/lockring type of connector despite being more expensive. Ive done mostly commercial and industrial the past 8 years so I like the metal parts. Bias maybe. Is this plastic stuff the norm? What do you guys use?


F the 2-screw connectors.
Arlington Black Buttons and go.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the black arlington's, they are a lot better than the gray ones at HD. They are listed for two NM cables and are a lot faster than screw and ring NM connectors.
I am blessed with an AHJ who lets me use tomic (butterfly) connectors FOR MULTIPLE WIRES!
He's also cool with them for SE which can be really handy in a tight space.
I also love these; they are listed for 6 NM in a 3/4-in knockout


----------

